# Reinigen von Dias



## ollich (16. Januar 2003)

Hallo!

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Reinigen alter Dias?

Und: 

Kann man irgendwas machen, wenn die Dias an Folgen der Zeit leiden?


Gruß,
Christian!


----------



## propaganda X (17. Januar 2003)

die alterung von dia kann man höchstens insofern beeinflussen: kühl, dunkel und trocken lagern und möglichst nie in einen dia-projektor schieben.
chemikalien für den heimbereich, die den alterungsprozess signifikant verlängern, sind mir nicht bekannt.

was reinigung betrifft, da schau ich nochmal nach; oder du fragst einen einen fotohändler.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Januar 2003)

Hi,

zum Reinigen benutze ich immer Isopropanol. Bekommst du in jeder Apotheke. Sehr feines Tuch verwenden, damit du dir keine Kratzer machst.

Keinesfalls Benzin verwenden, da das Kunststoffe löst!!!!

Wenn die Dias bereits Lagerschäden haben, dann hilft nur erstens möglichst bald ordentlich scannen und zweitens ordentlich lagern.

Optimale Lagerung ist dunkel, kühl, keine stark wechselnden Temperaturen, relativ trocken (keinen Luftentfeuchter!!!) und der Schrank entweder aus Metall oder zumindest UNBEHANDELTES Holz, keine Spanplatten. Alle Ausdünstungen von Lasuren und Klebstoffen schaden den Dias.

Was bereits kaputt ist, das bleibt auch kaputt. Kannst du nur evtl. per Bildbearbeitung wieder auffrischen. Deshalb wie oben schon gesagt, scanne möglichst bald.

Gruß
lightbox


----------

